# happy birthday kelebek



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Allison!! :cake:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! My husband just unloaded all the stuff to finish my Chicken Coop, got my red weather resistant paint - so I will have a TRUE coop - LOL! Now we are getting ready to go pick up my grandparents (who are my life) and take them with us to pick up my new goat, have an ice cream cone at the place that they used to take me as a little girl, then to dinner with them and my mom / step dad. Then it is coming home to unload, evening chores, then to the lake bar for a night of dancing and a FEW drinks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Now that sounds like a perfect Birthday!!!!! Have a great time! and Happy Birthday!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...sounds like a fun filled day! You'll have to post pics of your finished coop and new goatie later on! :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Allison!!!!!!!!!!  :grouphug: :cake: :gift:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I definitely will post some pics!!! And to top it off - tomorrow my cousin that I love DEARLY and is 2 weeks older than me, is coming to the farm tomorrow and bringing her twins (They are almost 3 I believe) and her 5 year old son to see the animals and play. I have not seen them for 2 years - so I am totally stoked!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

arty: :balloons: Happy Birthday! :balloons: arty: 
:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :balloons: 
That sounds like a wonderful day you have planed!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Allison Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALLISON!!!!*
:cake: arty: :balloons: :cake: arty: :balloons: :gift: :cake: arty: :bday:

Sounds like you have a WONDERFUL day planned, I hope you enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Allison...enjoy it :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! I had an amazing day and we are almost home. Rosetta had to sit on my lap the whole way home or she would scream - well then she proceeded to pee IN my lap, not once but twice!!!! With an hour still left on our drive home - awesome!!! Lol


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

HaPpY BirthDaY AllIsOn! I miss that place on the lake. I've only been there a few times if its the one I'm thinking. Is it Arrow Point?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - Arrow Point is now called "Eddie's" Carlin Bay is the next "bar" down that same road - about another 15 minutes


----------

